#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Updating mySQL database with excel using ODBC?

## mrnbafreakk

Hi,

I have managed to export my SQL db to excel using the mysql ODBC driver but is there any way for me to update mySQL database using the ODBC driver?

----------

